# mixed species decoy spread



## BTapp (Sep 3, 2009)

What would be the best way to make a mixed species spread up here? My spread so far is only mallards (9 hens and 6 drakes), but looking to add in some other species as well. Also what are some of the more common species up here?


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

water or field?

In a field I would add geese or other body positions than you already have. In water I would add some geese floaters, some pintails a jerk rig or some other motion decoy is always good.


----------



## BTapp (Sep 3, 2009)

Mainly hunting over water. What about adding teal as well? Would that be an option as well?


----------



## nodak1978 (Oct 31, 2012)

mixed species is a good technique..early season I like to throw in any species, generally just use the hens..as the season progresses and the drakes are coloring up, then I use those in as well. to me it looks unnatural to have full colored drakes in the dekes when all the live birds are still brown.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

for water spreads... ADD WHITE. What I mean by that is pintails, cans, widgeon, Canada geese, etc. You need something that sticks out from a longer distance.

It my water spread... I have 6 pintails, widgeon, and geese. This gives a nice mix and is what you see out in the wild.

Teal and other smaller decoys IMO are a waste of money and space.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> for water spreads... ADD WHITE.


...or black. Think coots. Also offer great visibility.


----------



## BTapp (Sep 3, 2009)

Cool thanks for the info everyone


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I have one of every type of water decoy. I seem to decoy the puddlers and divers with my spread. Can't complain for only 3 doz decoys

Teal 
Mallard
Gadwall
Wigeon
Blue bills
Canvas
Buffs
Pintails


----------

